# What Do Paranhas Require



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

im getting the urge to get back into paranhas. i havent had them for 10 years or so and im wondering what all the parameters should be.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

what kind are u lookin at?


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

thinking of getting black rhom peru from AE. a baby one thats only 1 inch now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What's a paranha?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> What's a paranha?


you know a supersized man eating fish!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ No wonder I've never heard of 'em.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sittnon18s said:


> im getting the urge to get back into paranhas. i havent had them for 10 years or so and im wondering what all the parameters should be.


ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate under 40ppm

tanksize for adult (up to 12") 75g
filration- ideally at least a good cannister (xp3, eheim 2217...)
-food raw shrimp or fish fillits

Do you have any specific questions on the "parameter" you require?

I've also never heard of a "paranha". I have heard or "piranhas" though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You guys just cant help your selves dome time huh


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

what cluster said and temp around 79-80


----------

